# HIDlighting question



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

not interchangeable


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Surge03 said:


> Can someone explain to me the difference between a pulse start and a probe start please. I have this situation on a building that has 70 watt M98 metal halide lamps but I also have 70 watt M143 lamps, same building, same fixtures but all my lamps I have in stock are M98, will these work on a M143 ballast?


Rule number one with HID lighting is the ANSI rating on the lamps must match the ANSI rating on the ballasts, otherwise the lamps will he a short life and make take the ballast out with it, so you must match the ANSI rating.

Always change the ballasts with the entire kit that comes with it. never mix the starters and capacitors because the same will happen.


----------



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

Electric_Light said:


> not interchangeable


So I can not instal an M98 lamp in a M143 ballast? It's says they are both pulse start lamps.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Surge03 said:


> So I can not instal an M98 lamp in a M143 ballast? It's says they are both pulse start lamps.


Correct, the ANSI rating M98 will not work well with an M143 ballast if at all.


----------



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> Correct, the ANSI rating M98 will not work well with an M143 ballast if at all.


Thanks, this helps other than I have to order new lamps and ballast lol


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Surge03 said:


> Thanks, this helps other than I have to order new lamps and ballast lol


Hey, It's only money, Right?:blink::laughing:


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

You get away with doing something you shouldn't many times, but it's not a habit to get into. 

For example.. There are fixtures rated only for 120, but they may use 120/208/240 tri-tap ballasts that still meets the original specs rather than stop the production line because the truck bringing them the 120v dedicated ballasts got snowed in. The name plate still reads 120v. 

If they got them configured fine for 208v, but the next batch is 120v only, they have nobody to blame. 

The only rule you need to follow is that you do not deviate from the manufacturers instruction in the field and you will not run into these issues.

400W example: 
Philips AllStart 330W CMH is approved for use with M59 and M165 probe start as well as M128, M135, M155 and M172 pulse start. 

Same is NOT true for probe start or pulse start dedicated lamps, so you'll make a costly mistake if you make the assumption because of your prior success with something like the Allstart 330W. 

Pulse lamp in probe luminaire will simply act like there's no lamp in it. 
Probe lamp in pulse fixture will likely malfunction.


----------

